# 48 Spline Kurbeln mit jedem Kettenblatt?



## hardyfreak (30. April 2012)

Hey,
wollte mir in nächster zeit die eastern mötley kurbeln zulegen.
Wie viele andere kurbeln auch besitzen sie ein 48 spline system, nun ist meine frage, ob ich die kurbeln mit jedem beliebigen kettenblatt fahren kann.
Ode rmuss ich da noch irgendwelche adapter oder so dazu kaufen?
Danke für Antworten im voraus 
lG


----------



## Stirni (30. April 2012)

das eine hat mit dem andern nichts zutuen.

du kannst jedes beliebige kettenblatt fahren. und da du 48Splines hast,auch Spline Drive. D.h: kettenblatt sitzt ohne schraube an der Kurbel. (wird auf die splines geschoben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (30. April 2012)

ja, das ich mit der schraube jedes kettenblatt fahren kann weiß ich ja 
meine frage war halt nur, ob ich ich, wenn ich 48 spline fahre, jedes spline drive ketenblatt fahen kann.
Also schiebe ich dann das kettenblatt einfach auf die kurbel druaf, spacer dahinter kurbel drauf dann festmachen und fertig?


----------



## RISE (30. April 2012)

Im Prinzip hast du das richtig erkannt. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Spline Drive Blatt den korrekten Achsdurchmesser hat, dann sollte dem nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Stirni (30. April 2012)

ich hatte da bisher nur ein Problem,was aber wohl schon mehrere hatten:

Hatte damals das Tree SplineDrive Kettenblatt und eine FSA-TitanAchse. da hat das kettenblatt nicht draufgepasst,weil die fertigungstoleranzen der achse zu groß waren. mit einer Profile-Achse hatte ich das Problem nicht. Wie es da bei Eastern aussieht,müsstest du dann wohl mal in Erfahrung bringen!


----------



## Daniel_D (30. April 2012)

Ich denke, diese Toleranzmaße kommen aus der Urzeit der Spline Kurbeln und dürften heutzutage der Vergangenheit angehören.

Man stelle sich vor es spräche sich herum, dass auf Eastern keine der momentan bestimmt 15 verschiedenen Spline Drive Blätter passt. Das wäre schon ein vernichtendes Verkaufskriterium.

Aber die Motley ist sowieso KEINE 48 Spline Kurbel, sondern eine 8/12- Spline Kurbel mit Schraube auf der Außenseite. Da passen eh keine Splinedrive Kettenblätter.

Die günstigste neue Spline Drive Kurbel sind Stolen oder Prism für 100 Euro. Günstiger wird neu schwierig, aber gebraucht kann man Stahlkurbeln eigentlich problemlos kaufen. Eine gebrauchte 48 Spline Kurbel für 50 ist zig mal besser, als eine neue 8 Spline Kurbel für 60 Euro.


----------



## hardyfreak (1. Mai 2012)

Nitrous Kurbel:

-19mm, 48-Spline Achse

- 175mm

-793g

Steht bei bsbs 
Und die achse auf den bildern sieht doch auch wie 48 spline aus, oder 
nicht? :O


----------



## RISE (1. Mai 2012)

Mag sein, aber es geht um die Mötley Kurbeln und nicht die Nitrous. Die Mötley ist selbst auf der Eastern Seite als 16 splined ausgegeben, weshalb dann die Spline Drive Blätter nicht passen.


----------



## hardyfreak (1. Mai 2012)

Ja, das wundert mich eben das bei den mÃ¶tley die beschreibung von den nitrouis ist...
Welche kurbeln mit 48 spline system bis ca. 150â¬ kÃ¶nntet ihr mir noch empfehlen?
Sollten mÃ¶glich leicht und stabil sein. Wie immer ;D
edit:
Habe grade die tribe von eastern gefunden, die eine seite ist 8 spline oder so und die andere 48, das wÃ¤hre ja aber nicht schlimm, weil ich die kurbel ja eh drehen kann.


----------



## RISE (1. Mai 2012)

Von Premium gibt es die 1948 Kurbel ohne Kettenblattaufnahme mit 25Z Splinedrive Kettenblatt fÃ¼r 139â¬. Ob die lieferbar ist, bezweifle ich mal angesichts des Angebots.


----------



## Daniel_D (1. Mai 2012)

Bei der Mötley steht ja tatsächlich das sei ne 48 Spline Kurbel. Darfst du dich bei Alex beschweren, oder wer auch immer die eingestellt hat. 

Ich finde nirgendwo die Aussage, dass die Premium 1948 mit Kettenblatt ohne Kettenblattaufnahme ist. Auch auf der Premium HP steht nichts. Ich denke, dass ist ne ganz normale 1948 nur eben in Kombination mit dem Blatt.

WTP Royal Kurbel ist übrigens die Bewährteste für den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (1. Mai 2012)

die premium kurbel mit dem kettenblatt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. es heiÃt zwar nicht, wenn etwas billid ist das es schlecht sein muss, aber fuer 140â¬ ne kurbel und ein kettenblatt... da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Die wtp royal sieht doch gut aus


----------



## RISE (1. Mai 2012)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Bei der MÃ¶tley steht ja tatsÃ¤chlich das sei ne 48 Spline Kurbel. Darfst du dich bei Alex beschweren, oder wer auch immer die eingestellt hat.
> 
> Ich finde nirgendwo die Aussage, dass die Premium 1948 mit Kettenblatt ohne Kettenblattaufnahme ist. Auch auf der Premium HP steht nichts. Ich denke, dass ist ne ganz normale 1948 nur eben in Kombination mit dem Blatt.
> 
> WTP Royal Kurbel ist Ã¼brigens die BewÃ¤hrteste fÃ¼r den Preis.



Steht bei Parano als bossless Kurbel, die nur kompatibel mit Spline Drive ist. Zumindest die Kombo mit Kettenblatt. 



hardyfreak schrieb:


> die premium kurbel mit dem kettenblatt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. es heiÃt zwar nicht, wenn etwas billid ist das es schlecht sein muss, aber fuer 140â¬ ne kurbel und ein kettenblatt... da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
> Die wtp royal sieht doch gut aus



Die WTP ist auch gut, am Ende ist fast jede 48 Spline Kurbel eine Profile Kopie. Die Premium ging weg wie nichts und bisher habe ich Ã¼berhaupt nichts schlechtes von ihr gehÃ¶rt.


----------



## hardyfreak (2. Mai 2012)

Okay, werde mir warscheinlich doch eher die wtp holen, da ich da nur gute erfahrung habe


----------



## RISE (2. Mai 2012)

Passt, die ist auch gut.


----------



## lightmetal (4. Mai 2012)

RISE schrieb:


> Von Premium gibt es die 1948 Kurbel ohne Kettenblattaufnahme mit 25Z Splinedrive Kettenblatt für 139. Ob die lieferbar ist, bezweifle ich mal angesichts des Angebots.



Ohne Aufnahme und lieferbar.  Die Eastern laesst sich super schwer montieren und ist gar nicht so cool wie sie erstmal wirkt. 
Premium bietet da das meisste fuers kleine Geld - Montage mit Blatt ist aber auch nichts ohne Fruehstuecken.

WTP dauert noch etwa 1 Woche bis sie wieder lieferbar ist.


----------

